# Xcode Exported UTI et kMDItemContentType



## pol2095 (18 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

j'essaie de créer une "exported UTI" pour une extension "lxb" de type java source



> <key>UTExportedTypeDeclarations</key>
> <array>
> <dict>
> <key>UTTypeIdentifier</key>
> ...



mais quand j'utilise



> mdls -name kMDItemContentType /Users/jcs/Desktop/myFile.lxb



le terminal me retourne



> kMDItemContentType = "dyn.ah62d4rv4ge80c63y"



et pas ce que j'attend



> kMDItemContentType = "com.sun.java-source"



ai-je oublié quelque chose dans mon "exported UTI" ?

Merci


----------



## pol2095 (19 Novembre 2020)

Merci de supprimer cette discussion


----------

